# Externe Festplatte



## DarkManX (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir eine externe USB-Festplatte zugelegt. Soweit so gut, nur sie funktioniert sehr langsam. Hat für knapp 4GB ca. 40-50min gebraucht.

Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die Festplatte anschließe. Ich habe keinen Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hostcontroller und die Festplatte sei ein HGK-Gerät.

Nun frage ich mich was ich jetzt genau noch brauche. Muss ich eine USB-Highspeed-Karte mit einer PCI-Schnittstelle holen oder reicht ein Highspeed-USB-Hub, den ich dann in vorhandenen USB-Stecker stecke?   

Danke im Voraus
dmx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Dezember 2005)

Welche USB-Version hast Du? 1 oder 2?


----------



## DarkManX (3. Dezember 2005)

Hmm,

weiss ich eigentlich gar nicht. Wo kann man das nachschauen? Im Geräte-Manager finde ich nüx  :-( 

mfg
dmx


----------



## Alexander12 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die Festplatte anschließe. Ich habe keinen Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hostcontroller und die Festplatte sei ein HGK-Gerät.



Du hast deine Frage schon beantwortet, du hast USB 1.1/1.0.
Das kopiert glaube Ich so mit 1,5 MB/s..

Du brauchst USB 2.0 -> kopiert mit 480 MB/s.
Das kopiert ungefähr 1000% schneller..

So eine Fehlermeldung kommt bei allen Geräten, die du an ein nicht USB 2.0 PC anschliesst, seinen das USB-Sticks, Fesplatten oder sonst was..

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (3. Dezember 2005)

USB 2.0 ist unter Windows erst ab Service Pack 1 verfügbar,falls du es also nicht installiert hast und einen USB 2.0 Hostcontroller hast sowie eine USB 2.0 Festplatte,dann kannst du dennoch ohne das SP nicht die volle Kapazität ausnutzen 

Um festzustellen ob du einen USB 2.0 Hostcontroller hast, guckst du entweder ins Handbuch deines Mainboard oder saugst dir Everest,das kanns dir anzeigen


----------



## Alexander12 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> USB 2.0 ist unter Windows erst ab Service Pack 1 verfügbar



Oder du haust die entsprechenden Treiber des Boards drauf!?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. Dezember 2005)

Dazu kann ich nix sagen, weil wenn ich Windows platt mache, neu raufhaue und meinen NForce Mainboard Treiber installiere, hab ich die Meldung, dass USB 2.0 Support nach der Installation von SP1 verfügbar sei 
Keine Ahnung, ob das für alle Boards gilt, bei meinem Abit isses jedenfalls so


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Bei mir sinds auch die NForce Treiber.

Aber normal müssts ja dann auch unter Win 2000 oder so gehen, wenn die Treiber ja vorhanden sind...


MfG Alexander12


----------

